
Staff Engineer Archetypes: Team Leads, Architects, Solvers, and Right Hands - peey
https://lethain.com/staff-engineer-archetypes/
======
peey
An important note: the non-management career path after reaching a senior
engineering level is thoroughly under-discussed. This is the reason that the
author cites for starting to collect and discuss this material (at
[https://staffeng.com/](https://staffeng.com/))

